
Go tooling essentials - rakyll
http://golang.rakyll.org/go-tool-flags/
======
0xmohit

      For example, to disable compiler optimizations and inlining,
      you can use the following the gcflags.
    
      $ go build -gcflags="-N -I"
    

The flag to disable inlining appears to be incorrect.

It should be `-l` and not `-I`, such that it reads:

    
    
      $ go build -gcflags="-N -l"

~~~
rakyll
Whoops, fixed the typo. Thanks!

------
jimjimjim
It's quite amazing just how easy it is to see options and flags when first
reading documentation but not remember them because they are outside the
normal usage.

seeing examples of why you might want to use or remember flag/options is
great.

I should revisit the docs for things like the old core gnu stuff to see what
gems I've overlooked.

------
4ad
This post should be renamed from "Go tooling essentials" to "Useful flags for
the Go tools" as per HN guidelines.

~~~
laumars
> please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait.

I wouldn't class the article title misleading enough to warrant
editorialisation. So this submission is following HN guidelines.

~~~
4ad
The author has changed the title of the blog post!

I will never complain about HN titles again because people just can't
understand that both HN titles, and article titles can change quickly. It's
the nth time I mention that the title is wrong _at that particular time_ , and
instead of getting a "thanks" and all I get are downvotes by people that don't
realise that _either the title of the submission or the title of the article_
has changed in the meantime.

~~~
libria
This is a mature community so downvotes often mean:

1) Your comment is meta. Meta comments - however useful - should be below all
comments discussing article content. In some cases we downvote if it happened
to bubble up.

2) When a point is no longer relevant, it makes sense to push it to the bottom
of the stack. That is not a judgment on its merits.

> I will never complain about HN titles again because people just can't
> understand that both HN titles

Have a little more self-confidence about your contributions. If they're
useful, just walk away knowing you did the right thing. You don't need to
defend yourself as the veracity of it will make itself known given time.

